# Kangals ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm contemplating the purchase of a puppy that is either purebred kangal or mixed with kangal. I want it to guard my goats and fowl on a 6-acre homestead. 

I'm in the process of researching these kangals. Does anyone have experiences with this breed (mixed and/or purebred) they will share?


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

If I had the opportunity to get a Kangal I wouldn't hesitate, assuming that it came from a good working line. 

What are they mixed with?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/CincoDeseosRanchLivestockGuardianDogs?ref=stream

good luck


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I wouldn't start there .... I'd start HERE >>> http://www.naturalbornguardians.com 

I have a Kangal who is 2 years old from Brian . Will never be without a Kangal again . He is my soul dog . (Brian told me my puppy would be my soul dog ,I laughed when he said it , but I understand now !)

They are an intense breed , not for everyone . We also have a Maremma , awesome dog also but in a completely different way .


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Rock, most of the dogs on that site have long, thick hair, reminding me more of mastiff dogs. (I live in an area that has very humid/hot summers and such a dog would suffer here.)

Horsepoor that dog looks like my "mixed" shephard that was the best stock-guarding dog I ever had. 

I love those collars and can certainly see a need for them as a help in protecting guardian dogs who live out in the fields and encounter many bad predators. (I probably don't need one as my little 6-acre homestead only gets an occasional wild dog, foxes, badgers and *****.)

I understand a Kangal/maremma mix creates a real nice guardian. Was attempting to get one from a person in Nevada; however, she cannot ship so it would mean a trip from here to there and back. My old auto will not make such a trip. 

I did hear of a Kangal breeder in Montana; so will be contacting him. He ships but does not use emails; so it will take a phone call. I'm wondering if maybe it would be better if I purchased a "mixed" (kangal with anatolian or some other LGD). One of the things I have to consider is the humid/heat we have here in summer months. I don't want my dog to suffer; so a short haired one would be best.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree , shame she wont ship.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

We're working our way toward switching over from our Ana/Pyrs to Boz, and will likely go with this breeder, who also has Kangals and Boz/Kangal crosses. http://www.rockymountainkangal.com/


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be getting a Boz as well Cagefree ! I'm on the list for a female from Brian . I'm in the same state as your future breeder ,I hope to get over to meet Vose and his dogs one of these days :thumb:


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

To the original poster , Kangals are shorter haired . Mixing one with another breed won't get you any shorter hair .


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope you find the dog that works for you, have seen Virgina weather many times. Have done dog shows and comp. in at least a dozen venues there over the years. 70 degrees and shirt sleeves when I left Cortland, 10 inches of snow when I crossed the ridge into Front Royal. 
In fact Virgina weather is what caused me to get a gps. was on my way back from a show, stopped in a town went to all 3 gas stations, no diesel, it is sunday evening. Find a station on a 2 lane the attendant tells me, you can just punch diesel into your gps and it will show you the station locations. "What is that? So no one is at the station he shows me his and how it works, bought one the next day.
Again good luck on finding your dog. If they are to far away, place it up for bid on U-ship


----------



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

I know a breeder in Georgia. She is very passonate about Kangals, here is her site. 

http://www.shadowwingsfarm.com/



FishOil


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have just heard the Boz breed was mixed with Anatolians for "fighting" purposes somewhere in USA. I caution you all to beware who you buy your kangals from.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have just heard the Boz breed was mixed with Anatolians for "fighting" purposes somewhere in USA. I caution you all to beware who you buy your kangals from.


Such irresponsible breeding practices plague every single breed out there. It is always something. This is why it is important to know your breeder, their practices, their genetics, and their motives no matter what breed you choose. There are a handful of reputable Boz and Kangal breeders in the US, working to bring a quality working dog to those of us who are equipped, who can be found through the Turkish Boz Breeders Association. Any breeder worth their salt is going to research their buyers as much as their buyers should research them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was able to contact Ed in Montana about his Kangal puppies. He has purebred as well as mixed (Pyrenean/Spanish Mastiff). His price is a little high for me, though seems more reasonable than other breeders I've found. Not sure what shipping will be and, of course, I'll need to save money for a few months to be able to get one of these puppies. However, I think the Kangal/Mastiff mix would work nicely for me as long as the "female" pup I get has "short" hair.


----------

